# Jessica D. - jung, schlank, blond, rasiert und Ungarin - noch Fragen (47 pics)?



## Tobi.Borsti (3 Nov. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Jessica D.*



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

​
*Nicht schlecht die Kleine, gell!!! :drip: 
PS: vom mir sind es nur ca. 50 km bis zu ungarischen Grenze!!!*


----------



## AMUN (3 Nov. 2006)

jung, schlank, blond, rasiert und Ungarin - noch Fragen

Ja habe ich... wie ist ihre Tel-Nr. und die Adresse  


Ich müsste zwar etwas mehr als 50Km fahren aber für so eine Schönheit nimmt man ja einiges in kauf 


Danke für die süßen Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## rise (3 Nov. 2006)

Wow...fantastische Bilder...danke für die Arbeit Tobi!:thumbup: 
Nach Ungarn würd i trotzdem net fahren...zuuuuu weit^^


----------



## chef 1 (22 Mai 2010)

das ist nen geiles weib


----------



## jcfnb (22 Mai 2010)

pure schönheit :thumbup:


----------

